# Painters shorts shortage....



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone now where to find Painters shorts with a 13" inseam?? Dickes stopped making them. Im not wearing 10" inseam daisy dukes.... Dont want to be catching my balls in my ladder rungs.

I used to just buy pants and cut them off, but I want to look a bit more professional for wallpaper jobs, so I started coughing up for the dickies shorts, but now they're gone.... 

Im also not paying over $30 for shorts.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

13" inseam, my god man you might just as well wear long pants. I think they call those things capris. I buy the 10" inseam and have to have them shortened to 4-5" as the longer length bothers the back of my legs. Plus legs as good looking as mine should not be hidden from view. As for catching things in ladder rungs, well we know you live in texas and we know what texicans are full of.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

https://www.dickies.com/work-it-in-...dDzAQGDMHUKn0Kdo94ssY9egyTxGtzpIaAvZrEALw_wcB


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> https://www.dickies.com/work-it-in-...dDzAQGDMHUKn0Kdo94ssY9egyTxGtzpIaAvZrEALw_wcB



I was looking at those last night, but they only come in really skinny, or really fat, and im only kinda fat. (36")

They dont have 32"-46" sizes.... bastards.

I guess Ill pick up some Lye and brighten up the ones I have..

Hopefully, they just figure summer is over and will sell them again next year.....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Trust me, no one wants to see your skinny calves and bony ankles. And I'm not about to start shaving my legs in order to keep paint out of my hairy knees.

Can you imagine a fire fighter entering a blazing structure wearing cargo shorts, just so they could show off their 24 hour Fitness and Spa tanned calves?

Some professions just require pants. Carpentry may be the exception. Saw dust is easy to brush off.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Says the guy in the Bay Area, with year round averages of what, 68 or so?

Well here, in TEXAS when its 105 degrees, Im wearing shorts, not pants. Period. Why the hell would I need pants?

Besides, theres literally only about 4-5 inches of my leg showing when Im standing.

Also, I have very nice calves.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> Says the guy in the Bay Area, with year round averages of what, 68 or so?
> 
> Well here, in TEXAS when its 105 degrees, Im wearing shorts, not pants. Period. Why the hell would I need pants?
> 
> ...


Why would you want to look like an Umpa Lumpa? I definitely have skinny calves and bony ankles. lol!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeesh! A buncha guys bragging about their inseams!???!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

kmp said:


> 13" inseam, my god man you might just as well wear long pants. I think they call those things capris. I buy the 10" inseam and have to have them shortened to 4-5" as the longer length bothers the back of my legs. Plus legs as good looking as mine should not be hidden from view. As for catching things in ladder rungs, well we know you live in texas and we know what texicans are full of.


Are you serious?? lol. Do you write off Nair on your taxes, Lt. Dangle? :biggrin:

13" inseam is pretty damn normal for anyone who was in high school in the 90's.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

They don't have the belt loop and extra pocket, but still 13". These are my everyday shorts in colors, but I will switch to these once my painter shorts get to cruddy.
https://www.dickies.com/shorts/13-l...horts/42283.html?dwvar_42283_color=WH#start=1


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have not just some hair on my legs but a lot of hair and I don't worry about stuff getting on them. I do wear a suit when I spray inside. I wear shorts from early spring till late fall and in AZ. I wore them year round. By the time the 90's rolled around I had been out of high school for 20 years so I have a different fashion sense, no polyester or disco. I hate cargo pockets as well.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Says the guy in the Bay Area, with year round averages of what, 68 or so?
> 
> Well here, in TEXAS when its 105 degrees, Im wearing shorts, not pants. Period. Why the hell would I need pants?
> 
> ...


Why wear shorts even, just wear nothing, au naturel, sell it to you're customers as something different! You could pass out fliers in the neighborhood using the slogan, "Go back to nature with Woodco".:biggrin:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just go to a discount clothing store such as TJ Max and look for some inexpensive khaki cargo shorts. Or, if you have a factory outlet mall somewhere reasonably close by, go there. Imagine you should be able to get a few decent looking, well made pairs.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

If you have a brand of full length painter’s whites that you’re partial to you could easily have them tailored at any dry cleaners that provides tailoring/alteration services. The local place by me gets $8/pair to shorten and hem them.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Alchemy Redux said:


> If you have a brand of full length painter’s whites that you’re partial to you could easily have them tailored at any dry cleaners that provides tailoring/alteration services. The local place by me gets $8/pair to shorten and hem them.



I've got around 8 pairs of whites that my wife is supposedly going to shorten and hem for me..... For the past three years. At this point, I should just take them some where, but I'm a cheap skate and I have faith my wife will eventually do this because she loves me.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> They don't have the belt loop and extra pocket, but still 13". These are my everyday shorts in colors, but I will switch to these once my painter shorts get to cruddy.
> https://www.dickies.com/shorts/13-l...horts/42283.html?dwvar_42283_color=WH#start=1


I saw those, but like I said, they are out of waist sizes between 31-47


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*My problem, too!*



Woodco said:


> Anyone now where to find Painters shorts with a 13" inseam?? Dickes stopped making them. Im not wearing 10" inseam daisy dukes.... Dont want to be catching my balls in my ladder rungs.
> 
> I used to just buy pants and cut them off, but I want to look a bit more professional for wallpaper jobs, so I started coughing up for the dickies shorts, but now they're gone....
> 
> Im also not paying over $30 for shorts.


For a long time, and before I got back into painting in 2013, I have worn off-white cargo pants. I am not sure about what the inseam is, but they are extra large drawstring (I hate belts!) Basic Editions from K-Mart. Before I got back into painting I was taking photos of houses all around the Chicago area. When I realized that K-Mart was not going to carry these anymore I went to every K-Mart i came across and bought all the ex lg I could find.

I wear these shorts until just before I might get arrested for indecency. I have some new ones that have yet to be worn-in. THis is a problem as I seem to get fatter every year. 

I also wear them through the winter. I can count on my hand the days I have worn long pants during winter over the last 7 or so years.

Besides being fat (46-48" waist) I have (at this point those of you who are squeamish and don't want too much information should stop reading) a scrotal hernia. If any of you know what this is you will know that it does impact the inseam stuff and all. I have actually thought about making my own shorts from s_____h.

Every time I do a search online I come up short on shorts I would buy.

Woodco, I feel for ya.

shortyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Just wear Speedos like I do.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Theoriginalpacman said:


> Just wear Speedos like I do.



You should get in touch with Cricket and get your account issues fixed. Shoot her a pm.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I never worked for a company that would let us wear shorts. In commercial work you're often working in occupied offices, so it was an attempt at decorum, I guess. Plus, shorts lead to ragged, unhemmed cut-offs, which lead to the general public finding out who goes commando.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

New commercial work is the only place I wear long pants, Unless it is a re-model and done by a general contractor. Never used to be a problem till the lawyers and osha got involved. Always let my guys wear shorts but they have to be white.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Framing carpenters are the only one's that can get away with wearing shorts. It's a natural attire and fits well with their four wheel drive pick ups and large tool pouch. And their calves are more evenly tanned. Painters are just trying to copy carpenters because the ladies like the look. But because painters are often working inside rather than outside, a painter's legs are often shapeless and pale. Which is pretty disgusting.

I suggest painters keep the pants and just show off the tattooed guns under a tight T.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Thats a load of crap. Its a lot safer for painters to wear shorts than carpenters.... And like I said, live somewhere where it gets above 80 in the summer and you'll understand. 


Does anyone know a good lye to water ratio for taking paint out of clothes? I dumped about a pound in about 10 gallons of water and soaked overnight, and it didnt do squat.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting. I've never seen framers wear shorts. Roofers for sure, but never framers.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never believed that wearing shorts gave me any kind of advantage in terms of comfort. I haven't worn shorts to work in at least 25 years.


Most painters (not all of course) and construction workers and landscape workers I see wear long pants. We have a hot climate, and I find it interesting that most of the landscape workers also wear long sleeved shirts. 



At any rate, I must admit that part of the reason I wear Dickies whites long pants is because my legs are thin. I also cannot sing and I ain't pretty.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> Thats a load of crap. Its a lot safer for painters to wear shorts than carpenters.... And like I said, live somewhere where it gets above 80 in the summer and you'll understand.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a good lye to water ratio for taking paint out of clothes? I dumped about a pound in about 10 gallons of water and soaked overnight, and it didnt do squat.


Working backwards, be careful of the lye. It'll burn your gnads. Two, have you ever yanked a gob of dried paint out of your hairy legs? Think the Forty Year Old Virgin. It's painful!

And C, I live inland in the SF Bay Area. Summer time is regularly in the 90's. 

Bottom line. Carpenters are more sexier than painters.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Working backwards, be careful of the lye. It'll burn your gnads. Two, have you ever yanked a gob of dried paint out of your hairy legs? Think the Forty Year Old Virgin. It's painful!
> 
> And C, I live inland in the SF Bay Area. Summer time is regularly in the 90's.
> 
> Bottom line. Carpenters are more sexier than painters.


Maybe carpenters are sexier in inland SF Bay Area, but in Chi-town painters are by far, more sexy!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> I've never believed that wearing shorts gave me any kind of advantage in terms of comfort. I haven't worn shorts to work in at least 25 years.
> 
> 
> Most painters (not all of course) and construction workers and landscape workers I see wear long pants. We have a hot climate, and I find it interesting that most of the landscape workers also wear long sleeved shirts.
> ...


People from hot climates tend to cover up more. Think the Arabs and their flowing robes and head gear. It works for them. I've noticed that with Mexicans too. I know they think it's unmacho for an hombre to expose his legs but a lot of them opt for the long sleeves too. I think the argument is that, since sweat cools your body- sweat more. But, I suspect it's all in what you get used to. My legs aren't show pieces either and I see other guys my age spending their summers in shorts and I think I could pull it off if they can. Everybody's got their own level of vanity, I reckon.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Fman said:


> People from hot climates tend to cover up more. Think the Arabs and their flowing robes and head gear. It works for them. I've noticed that with Mexicans too. I know they think it's unmacho for an hombre to expose his legs but a lot of them opt for the long sleeves too. I think the argument is that, since sweat cools your body- sweat more. But, I suspect it's all in what you get used to. My legs aren't show pieces either and I see other guys my age spending their summers in shorts and I think I could pull it off if they can. Everybody's got their own level of vanity, I reckon.


I'm kind of shaped like a Parakeet. So shorts really don't help emphasize my attractiveness. Maybe I'm biased.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You've been in California for WAY too long....


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Just do good work and they should not care about your clothes. Like anything in life. I wear cutoffs and t shirts covered in paint and I am busier than most.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

bluegrassdan said:


> Just do good work and they should not care about your clothes. Like anything in life. I wear cutoffs and t shirts covered in paint and I am busier than most.


Its called professionalism.

I stated in my OP that Im referring to my wallpaper jobs. For my painting jobs, I have no problem wearing cutoffs. For my wallpaper jobs, working around rich people and designers, I try to wear my most paint free white shirts, and painters pants/shorts. I would just wear non whites, but I do have to prime a lot, so I want my whites.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Woodco said:


> Anyone now where to find Painters shorts with a 13" inseam?? I want to look a bit more professional ...



Make sure you don't wear a belt and wear them down your buns like the city boys do. Geez. There is no point IMO in wearing anything with a 12" inseam or longer - you're simply restricting yourself. 11" is fine.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe I should fix my headline.... I MEANT to ask if anyone knows where to find 13" inseam shorts, but apparently it says: "Hey guys, can you please give me your opinion about what kind of shorts/pants I should wear? Cuz Im just a simpleton who cant dress himself..."


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Woodco said:


> Maybe I should fix my headline.... I MEANT to ask if anyone knows where to find 13" inseam shorts, but apparently it says: "Hey guys, can you please give me your opinion about what kind of shorts/pants I should wear? Cuz Im just a simpleton who cant dress himself..."



LOL. We sure know how to twist and turn the original post.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I'm kind of shaped like a Parakeet. So shorts really don't help emphasize my attractiveness. Maybe I'm biased.


Do you eat a lot of crackers?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe you should all tell me what I should eat for lunch and listen to on my headphones while you're at it....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> Maybe you should all tell me what I should eat for lunch and listen to on my headphones while you're at it....



Celery for lunch and NPR for your listening pleasure.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brushman4 said:


> Do you eat a lot of crackers?



No, but I do eat a lot of seeds.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Celery for lunch and NPR for your listening pleasure.



I was thinking a garden salad while listening to "Hungry like a Wolf" by Duran Duran.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Maybe you should all tell me what I should eat for lunch and listen to on my headphones while you're at it....


Shrimp Ceviche and Classic Rock!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Every few years I buy 4-5 pairs of Wrangler reversible camo shorts. They are comfy, tough and reversible. If I have to go out for lunch or to a store I flip them around to the clean side. The reverse side is a solid color.

They have metal rivets, instead of sewn on buttons, that are similar to Levis.

You can find them at Walmart.

The paint doesn't show as much on the shorts because they are camo.

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/wrangler-mens-reversible-shorts-32/6000196463973


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Personally, I avoid wearing BDU camo because I was never in the armed forces. I just never felt I earned the right to wear essentially a military style design. When I have gone hunting, I typically wear camo designed for hunting.


One point that really sucks about wearing shorts, is it's difficult to wear knee pads with them on. It's like just when you thought you were looking pretty Free Bird out there with a huge tattoo of Gandolf on your calf, suddenly you notice that you're sporting a nasty red welt behind both knees. Very un attractive.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

So, Dickies Emailed me back and said the 13" are discontinued, but the other ones a couple people on here mentioned, that are almost painters shorts, will have the normal sizes available again mid October....

I think I may just start taking pants to a tailor.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

CApainter said:


> Personally, I avoid wearing BDU camo because I was never in the armed forces. I just never felt I earned the right to wear essentially a military style design. When I have gone hunting, I typically wear camo designed for hunting.
> 
> 
> One point that really sucks about wearing shorts, is it's difficult to wear knee pads with them on. It's like just when you thought you were looking pretty Free Bird out there with a huge tattoo of Gandolf on your calf, suddenly you notice that you're sporting a nasty red welt behind both knees. Very un attractive.


I wouldnt be caught dead wearing camo, and I have never had a problem with kneepads and shorts.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> I wouldnt be caught dead wearing camo, and I have never had a problem with kneepads and shorts.


I always get welts when I'm wearing shorts at home and need to wear knee pads. Then again, I have very sensitive skin. Think Powder.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Despite the ban on shorts, we had a kid show up to work downtown- inside an office. I had to go send him home and replace him. He was practically wearing hot pants.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Would anyone spray with shorts on? Even if the rooms were 90 degrees? 

Another reason I don't like shorts is painting around Stickly bushes. And who knows when you'll kneel in a cat turd trying to cut in between a hedge and the house. I just don't like the idea of gardening mulch all stuck to my knees.

And what about insects? First place the fleas are going for are your bare ankles and calves. 

Oh, and how about lying your fat hamstring and bare thigh on a hot asphalt roof? No way Jose.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

CApainter said:


> Would anyone spray with shorts on? Even if the rooms were 90 degrees?
> 
> Another reason I don't like shorts is painting around Stickly bushes. And who knows when you'll kneel in a cat turd trying to cut in between a hedge and the house. I just don't like the idea of gardening mulch all stuck to my knees.
> 
> ...


You're right about the bugs. But, thats what bug spray is for. 

And yes, if Im spraying, chances are its warm enough to wear shorts... Like I've said several times already, my shorts go lower than my knees, and I dont wear ankle socks like someone from Cali would, so theres literally 4-5 inches of bare leg showing. Its REALLY not a big deal, I assure you... Yeah, I get paint on my leg sometimes (and its not from overspray). BFD. I get it on my arms and head too. And God forbid, I get scratched by a bush once in a while.... Small price to pay to not wear pants when its hot. 

Are you really that much of a baby? Good Lord....:vs_OMG:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> Despite the ban on shorts, we had a kid show up to work downtown- inside an office. I had to go send him home and replace him. He was practically wearing hot pants.


You should've sent him over to James Brown!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> You're right about the bugs. But, thats what bug spray is for.
> 
> And yes, if Im spraying, chances are its warm enough to wear shorts... Like I've said several times already, my shorts go lower than my knees, and I dont wear ankle socks like someone from Cali would, so theres literally 4-5 inches of bare leg showing. Its REALLY not a big deal, I assure you... Yeah, I get paint on my leg sometimes (and its not from overspray). BFD. I get it on my arms and head too. And God forbid, I get scratched by a bush once in a while.... Small price to pay to not wear pants when its hot.
> 
> Are you really that much of a baby? Good Lord....:vs_OMG:


 
Like I mentioned, I have sensitive skin. 


Here's one more reason shorts blow as painter attire. How about grinding your bare shin on a ladder rung? Some of those ladder rung marks on your shin can look like purple tumors. 


I say keep the pants and wear a tank top. Man tri's are more appealing to the ladies than pimply man thighs.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco, check this site out. https://www.google.com/search?q=whi...KHVoPClwQ9QEwC3oECAgQDw#imgrc=d4Imn2t0Bts9sM:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Woodco, check this site out. https://www.google.com/search?q=whi...KHVoPClwQ9QEwC3oECAgQDw#imgrc=d4Imn2t0Bts9sM:


All the 13" ones are unavailable...

I stand corrected. Some of those still have 13" dickies in limited stock....

I did manage to find ONE pair... Lets see if they email me back saying its not in stock though. Betchya they do.


----------

